# Snowboard: Girls rock the park: Wer kommt mit?



## soul_mate (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Mädels,
sicher hat die eine oder andere von euch auch ein Snowboard im Keller stehen. 
Ich würde saugerne mal ein Mädels-Camp im Funpark mitmachen. Habe mir folgendes ausgeguckt: Honeyhills  Snowpark, Oberjoch (Allgäu), D: 05. & 06.02.2011

Mehr Infos gibt's hier: http://www.girlsrockthepark.com

Wer wäre mit dabei? Kostet inkl. Skipass, Übernachtung und Kurs (an zwei Tagen) ca. 150/160, wenn ich mich recht entsinne wars so im letzten Jahr (da hatte ich auch schon mit der Teilnahme geliebäugelt )

Würd mich freuen, wenn die eine oder andere Lust hat mitzumachen!!!


----------



## Lilajk88 (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich hätte schon interesse!!!!
kann aber sein, dass es ein bisschen zu spät ist für die anmeldung etc...
woher kommst du? ich komme aus braunschweig. also melde dich, wenn du noch lust hast mitzukommen!!!  lg laura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul_mate (9. Januar 2011)

Hi Laura,
mittlerweile sind wir zu zweit und auch schon angemeldet. Ich denke aber, dass es noch nicht zu spät ist. Also wenn du auch Lust hast: Meld dich an.


----------

